# Kayak Fly Fishing Tournament & Dinner



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a heads up for our kayak fly angler friends. We just posted a fly only tournament under the Kayak section. The 2 Day Slam is open to all kayak fly anglers and will be held in Tampa Bay.
Grand Prize is an Old Town Predator MX and TFO Mangrove Rod & Reel.
Lots of sponsor gear prizes and a nice dinner.
Early Entry Fee Only $50 so Register Now at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com


----------

